# Stuffed Bell Peppers



## redneck69 (Apr 12, 2011)

i had some left over pulled pork from the weekend and decided to do some stuffed bell peppers. i used about 2 cups of pulled pork, mexican rice, mexican cheese and red onions. i put them on the grill for about an hour and 10 minutes at 250 degrees.  great combo for leftovers! the last pic is the leftovers i took into work before warming them up.


----------



## realtorterry (Apr 12, 2011)

Outstanding!!


----------



## rbranstner (Apr 12, 2011)

That looks mouth watering. I love stuffed peppers.


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 12, 2011)

Stuffed peppers are a favorite around here. Never tried them with PP. Will have to now! Yours looked delicious!


----------



## jirodriguez (Apr 12, 2011)

Man that looks good.... and I just ate lunch!


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 12, 2011)

Awww Mannnn---That looks flat out AWESOME !

Thanks Redneck!

Bear


----------



## redneck69 (Apr 12, 2011)

thank you all for the compliments 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   i like to "experiment" like my wife says, and try different things with bell peppers.  so far this has been one of the best combo's i've done so far.


----------



## flash (Apr 12, 2011)

Although I am not a fan of Bell Peppers, I would guess that Pablano's would work also. I'll give it a try.


----------



## porked (Apr 12, 2011)

Definitely looks good, nice post.


----------



## fife (Apr 12, 2011)




----------



## meateater (Apr 12, 2011)

I just subscribed to this thread for later, I need to try this. Thanks.


----------



## elds498 (Apr 12, 2011)

Great pics. Made my mouth water looking at them. Have some leftover pulled pork in the freezer. Might have to try that sometime. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## dougmays (Apr 13, 2011)

wow that looks amazing! i usually just do sausage and cheese...but rice , pulled pork and onions sounds great! gonna try this


----------



## tyotrain (Apr 13, 2011)

Man them look good.. Nice job bet they were tasty


----------



## richoso1 (Apr 13, 2011)

Congrats on the great flavor and texture combos you used in the stuffing. It's all good my friend.


----------



## alelover (Apr 13, 2011)

Lookin mighty tasty. Bet brisket would be good in them too. Hmm. Idea coming on.


----------



## mballi3011 (Apr 13, 2011)

Now they sure do look good to me. I wish that I had a job to take them too also.


----------



## smokingmymeat (Apr 15, 2011)

love stuffed peppers. been quite a while since I've had them, but PP, YUMMY!!!! thanks for the reminder!!


----------



## smokinstevo27 (Apr 16, 2011)

Since seeing raptor's pulled pork manicotti I've been thinking about unusual ways to use left over pulled pork. Here is another excellent and creative use, stuffed peppers! Nice post man.


----------



## venture (Apr 16, 2011)

Those are some fine looking peppers!

Good luck and good smoking!


----------



## redneck69 (Apr 12, 2011)

i had some left over pulled pork from the weekend and decided to do some stuffed bell peppers. i used about 2 cups of pulled pork, mexican rice, mexican cheese and red onions. i put them on the grill for about an hour and 10 minutes at 250 degrees.  great combo for leftovers! the last pic is the leftovers i took into work before warming them up.


----------



## realtorterry (Apr 12, 2011)

Outstanding!!


----------



## rbranstner (Apr 12, 2011)

That looks mouth watering. I love stuffed peppers.


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 12, 2011)

Stuffed peppers are a favorite around here. Never tried them with PP. Will have to now! Yours looked delicious!


----------



## jirodriguez (Apr 12, 2011)

Man that looks good.... and I just ate lunch!


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 12, 2011)

Awww Mannnn---That looks flat out AWESOME !

Thanks Redneck!

Bear


----------



## redneck69 (Apr 12, 2011)

thank you all for the compliments 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   i like to "experiment" like my wife says, and try different things with bell peppers.  so far this has been one of the best combo's i've done so far.


----------



## flash (Apr 12, 2011)

Although I am not a fan of Bell Peppers, I would guess that Pablano's would work also. I'll give it a try.


----------



## porked (Apr 12, 2011)

Definitely looks good, nice post.


----------



## fife (Apr 12, 2011)




----------



## meateater (Apr 12, 2011)

I just subscribed to this thread for later, I need to try this. Thanks.


----------



## elds498 (Apr 12, 2011)

Great pics. Made my mouth water looking at them. Have some leftover pulled pork in the freezer. Might have to try that sometime. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## dougmays (Apr 13, 2011)

wow that looks amazing! i usually just do sausage and cheese...but rice , pulled pork and onions sounds great! gonna try this


----------



## tyotrain (Apr 13, 2011)

Man them look good.. Nice job bet they were tasty


----------



## richoso1 (Apr 13, 2011)

Congrats on the great flavor and texture combos you used in the stuffing. It's all good my friend.


----------



## alelover (Apr 13, 2011)

Lookin mighty tasty. Bet brisket would be good in them too. Hmm. Idea coming on.


----------



## mballi3011 (Apr 13, 2011)

Now they sure do look good to me. I wish that I had a job to take them too also.


----------



## smokingmymeat (Apr 15, 2011)

love stuffed peppers. been quite a while since I've had them, but PP, YUMMY!!!! thanks for the reminder!!


----------



## smokinstevo27 (Apr 16, 2011)

Since seeing raptor's pulled pork manicotti I've been thinking about unusual ways to use left over pulled pork. Here is another excellent and creative use, stuffed peppers! Nice post man.


----------



## venture (Apr 16, 2011)

Those are some fine looking peppers!

Good luck and good smoking!


----------

